# S & W Model 327 Night Guard, 8 shot revolver



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone know the diameter (width) of the cylinder for the 8 shot Night Guard Model 327?

Has anyone tried using this weapon for CCW?

See: Product: Model 327 Night Guard

The weight is good; the size is about what a Glock 19/23 is. The barrel is going to be smaller (but not a real consideration for CCW). The grip looks smaller but I've not handled one. The round butt tends to conceal well. But I cannot find a dimension for the width of the weapon which I would assume would be equal to the cylinder diameter.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

According to this old Shooting Times review (cached version can be seen here):

S&W Unleashes The Night Guards

the width is 1.7 inches.

I once owned a special-edition S&W model 624 in caliber .44 Special that was about the same size as the 327. 
I nick-named it "The Grapefruit", because that's what it felt like I was carrying when I used an inside-the-waistband holster.
Both the gun and I had a bit of a bulge in our mid-sections, and when they were in close proximity, concealment was an iffy thing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Funny that I could not come up with that information with Google searches.

Packard


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I, too, was surprised that the info was not easily available. I would think that most folks considering concealed carry would be concerned about this particular data point, and because of that, I thought it would be fairly quick to find. It wasn't. 

S&W, take note: even if your guns are kinda chubby, making the measurements harder to find by not providing it in the specifications does NOT make them any slimmer; it just ticks-off your potential customers and makes them wonder why you are trying to hide it.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> I, too, was surprised that the info was not easily available. I would think that most folks considering concealed carry would be concerned about this particular data point, and because of that, I thought it would be fairly quick to find. It wasn't.
> 
> S&W, take note: even if your guns are kinda chubby, making the measurements harder to find by not providing it in the specifications does NOT make them any slimmer; it just ticks-off your potential customers and makes them wonder why you are trying to hide it.


I agree. Even Glock with its chubby offspring list the width of all thier weapons. That dimension is missing on all the S & W offerings despite the fact that they are selling guns for concealment. They do make a big deal over the weight (why not, who else is making a .357 that weights 11.4 ounces).

But I would have thought that some of the reviews (there are several) would have mentioned the width. I did not find any mention.

There is a small local gun dealer who offers very competitive (compared to local dealers) pricing. But he carries little stock. He can get weapons delivered in 2 days so it is not much of a big deal. But then I have to go somewhere else to handle the weapons (a chore). But at about 1.75" in width I can skip that. It sounds too fat to me.

Regards,

Packard


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i just got a s&w 327 nightguard shoots well and is accurate. not crazy about stock grips. smith says gun weighs 27.6 oz, it weighs in on my scale at 26 oz empty and 29 oz with 8 rds 125 grain .357. gun to me is great home protection but not ccw i think because it is a large n frame and it is bulky. my ccw is a glck 27 loaded with 10 rds 180 grain 40 cal and weighs 27.2 oz. which i carry very easily inside the waistband. i just measured the cylinder and the width is 1.7 in. i bought mine at dealers cost with shipping and tax was about 850.00 in mass. smiths catolog retail was originally 1185.00 and is now 1049.00, top gun supply is 899.95 and the gun source is 849.99, however the gun source does go up and down on its prices and i have seen it there for 801.99 at times free shipping. hope this is helps if not too late!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for that detailed answer, Jimmy. Not too late. I'm ordering a Glock 27.


----------

